# omron software (cx-one ver. 8.1))



## lastday (22 ديسمبر 2010)

لتنزيل برنامج cx-one 
الصادر عن شركة omron اتبع الرابط التاليplc
http://rs-catalog.com/software/15480-cx-one-3.1-2009.html


----------



## سعد السامرائي (17 يناير 2011)

أخي بارك الله فيكم ووفقك للخير والتقدم.. طبعا صار اكثر من شهرين وانا ابحث عن هذا البرنامج دون ان احصل عليه الا ان دخلت على هذه الصفحة الرائعة في هذا الملتقى الرائع ... شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## سعد السامرائي (16 فبراير 2011)

*ملف مفقود*

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز... تعذر علي تحميل الفايل رقم 11 من هذا البرنامج والمكون من 15 فايل مضغوط... الرجاء مساعدتي في تحميل هذا البرنامج


----------



## ادور (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------

